

How I Get My Logos Designed - For some reason very controversial... - willmitchell
http://www.startupbros.com/how-to-get-the-perfect-logo-designed/

======
rajat
How does he get to use those logos before he paid for them? Sounds like
multiple copyright violations per contest to me. I understanding that the
artist may not be in a position to legally contest anything, but it's clearly
unethical.

This is what's in 99Designs faq:

"On 99designs, designers agree to upload only original artwork, so each
designer owns the rights to their design submissions.

This is true until the contest holder chooses one of the designs as the
contest’s winner. Then, and only then, can the designer agree to transfer his
or her rights to that particular design to the contest holder."

~~~
willmitchell
Hey there, thanks for commenting.

In the article I mention that I ask the designers for permission to test their
logos before moving forward. I let them know that they're in my top 5 choices
and tell them exactly what I'm going to do. Since they're the copyright
holder, I want to say this makes it alright, but I can see where 99Designs
doesn't like it...

------
envex
I wish I was able to downvote this into oblivion.

~~~
willmitchell
Yea, that was the response on /r/Entrepreneur as well :-\

------
maximem
Machiavellian but Pure AB testing.

------
bpierre
The reason is called “ethics”.

~~~
willmitchell
Why is it unethical?

